# family vacation



## quercus.robur (Aug 1, 2010)

We are married for 17 years, 2 kids. It had been a "roommate marriage" for more than a year. We are heading towards separation and divorce. 

Meanwhile, I am planning to take children for a trip during school break. And I'm not sure whether to go as a "family" or just me and kids. 

Any advise?


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

go as a family - see if you can't help revive your marriage and move it away from the roommate situation. or take a trip without the kids ;-)


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## quercus.robur (Aug 1, 2010)

lbell629 said:


> go as a family - see if you can't help revive your marriage and move it away from the roommate situation.


That would be a 1001st attempt...
But anyway, we are going together.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, if you've tried 1000 times, obviously you're doing something wrong. Time to try something new.

Get the book His Needs Her Needs and read it. Share it with her. Talk about it.


----------



## sweet_kyla10 (Jul 13, 2010)

You go as a family! Maybe that would help revive your marriage!
Do some fun and unwinding moments!


----------

